# ATAPI iHAS122 ATA Device



## krycha010 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a problem with this device because it does not rad any CD's and i wanted to make a clean boot of windows 7 today however i cant. The device is fairly new and i dont see how it could be damaged, so what can i do to check if it is broken? or try to fix it?

When the CD goes in it just makes weird noises like the CD is being scratched etc.
thanks,


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It can only be properly checked for being faulty by swapping it out with a replacement. Since these devices now only cost a few pounds it makes sense to do that anyway, and it's also quicker than struggling with one that isn't working & trying to find out what's wrong with it.


----------



## krycha010 (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay thanks, any suggestions on a cheap/good new one?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They are all pretty much equal. Stick with a name brand model and you will be fine.


----------



## krycha010 (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay, decided do buy a samsung one with blue ray.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just as an FYI, there are hardware and software requirements for Blu-ray support (ie: Blu-ray movie playback).


----------

